# Angeln in Sardinien - Vignola Mare



## Alex86m (16. Juni 2014)

hallo erst mal...
ich fahre mit ein paar leuten im august nach sardinien (Vignola Mare) und wollte mal fragen ob ich dort meinen angelschein mitnehmen muss oder mir dort eine erlaubniss holen kann...

und wie ist das mit angegeräte zum ausleihen dort, weil ich ja leider nichts mitnehmen kann...

für ein paar gute tips währe ich echt dankbar...


----------



## Alex86m (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Sardinien - Vignola Mare*

hat den keiner erfahrung in diesem gebiet ???;+


----------



## ulfisch (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Sardinien - Vignola Mare*

Broki war doch da?
Broookiee#c

Den deutschen Angelschein musst du NICHT mitnehmen, sondern du kaufst dir vor Ort eine Erlaubnis.

Nimm doch ne Tele oder Reiserute mit.
Eine Spinnrute mit realen 10-30 Gr. sollte für Süß-wie auch Küstengewässer erst mal reichen.#h


----------



## Alex86m (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Sardinien - Vignola Mare*

achso...die erlaubnis ist für alle gewässer und meer ? wie teuer ist die etwa ?

weiss leider nicht was für köder ich dort nehmen kann da ich im meer noch nicht geangelt habe bis jetzt...

flls jemand einen guten tip für mich hat kann er es mir gerne verraten


----------



## ulfisch (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Sardinien - Vignola Mare*

Das weiß ich nicht genau, soweit ich weiß brauchst du für das Süßwasser eine extra.#h


----------



## Alex86m (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Sardinien - Vignola Mare*

ok danke.... ich werd sehen was ich dort alles brauche und werd es dann hier mal posten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Sardinien - Vignola Mare*

Das wär klasse - denn wie man sieht ist das nicht gerade ein bekanntes Angelgebiet, wo man dann um jede Info dankbar ist.


----------



## Hoffi (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Sardinien - Vignola Mare*

Hallo,
Mittels Suchfunktion muesstest Du alle notwendigen Infos finden, habe selbst etliche Beitraege geschrieben. Bin bis zum 03.08. Auf der Insel ca. 80 km von Vignola entfernt und  fische dort auf Schwarzbarsche.
Gruss Klaus


----------



## Alex86m (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Sardinien - Vignola Mare*

hab nen kolegen mal gefragt wie es ist dort am meer zu angeln... also nach diesen infos zu folge ist das meer dort in mehreren abschnitten geteilt und jeder abschnit gehört einen pächter... jeder sbschnit kostet unterschiedlich die erlaubnis angeln zu dürfen... der preis ist höher je besser man dort fische fängt ^^ #c


----------



## anglermeister17 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Sardinien - Vignola Mare*

Wg Mittelmeer: Nichts genaues weiss man nicht: Mein Tipp: Versuchs in den Binnengewässern dort auf Schwarzbarsche, wenn du sagst "mit n paar leuten"- je nachdem, wie viele von denen angeln, heuert ihr n paar tage bei nem Guide an, dann teilt ihr euch die Kosten und habt relativ günstig gute Fangchancen auf n paar schöne Exemplare! War vor 2 Jahren dort in unmittelbarer Nähe oder auch direkt in Vignola- hammmmer schönes Fleckchen- habe auch n Reisebericht hier geschrieben darüber!


----------



## Fangfisch99 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Sardinien - Vignola Mare*

Hallo

Ich wahr letztes Jahr auf der Insel.
Jenachdem wo du angelst brauchstdu auch einen Schein Ausnahme ist das Meer, da darfst du überall ohne Schein angeln, außer in manchen Häfen das musst du aber vor Ort anfragen.  Außerdem auch unbedingt auf schutzzohnen Achten

ICh wahr nur am Meer unterwegs und vieles ausprobiert:
KLeine Twister mini Gummis
Seringelwurm oder Tintenfisch und Pose 
...
am besten hat mit das angeln mit mini Gummifischen gefallen man hat zwar nicht deutlich mehr als mit NAtur Ködern gefangen, aber es waren schon immer 2-3 Fische mehr drinn. 
Wichtig dabei ist ein Stahl vorach nich wegen der Fische sondern wegen den Riffen, denn fürs Gummifisch angeln solltest du an Riffe oder GRoße Felsen gehen, und da ist die Abrissrate zieeeeeeeemlich hoch... ohne stahl vorfach.
Am meisten hab ich mit nem Schwarz rot blauen gummifisch gefangen, der Imitiert glaube ich son kleinen fisch den alle Räuber ziemlich gerne mögen.

Hoffe konnte dir ein Bischen helfen

Felix


----------



## Alex86m (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Sardinien - Vignola Mare*

danke für die infos ^^...

ich werd mich dort dann mal erkundigen und schaun was wie wo möglich ist... werd dann hier im forum nen reisebericht halten ^^
:vik:


----------

